# New to the Forum but not Halloween! :)



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello all, I found this forum the other day while searching for halloween props and ideas on Google. I gotta say, i wish i would have known about this forum a long time ago. I absolutely love Halloween and would keep my yard and house decoarated all year long if I could get away with it. LoL. I'm sure many of you all are the same way. That being said, it is now the end of August and Halloween is right around the corner. I've been anxiously waiting to start decorating and getting my yard ready but I would like to know when is the best time to start? When do you guys and gals start putting your stuff out?
Thanks! 

Paul


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Paul!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Paul, I put up a few things in the yard a week or two before Halloween, but the bulk go up Halloween day or the day before (My wife and I always take Halloween as a vacation day from work. This year I'm taking Thursday & Friday off). To many things that could disappear over night to put out early unfortunately.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to the forum! I start putting a few thing's out the first of October.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome, I like to start putting items up around the 1st as well, but as previously mentioned, things sometimes disappear so the really good stuff waits until 31st.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome paul


----------



## farewell_goodbye2u (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. I start decorating at the beginning of October and work on it each day until we "open" the night before Halloween and Halloween itself. This year will be earlier because I want alot of it decorated before the haunters show up for the party, but the maze in the backyard goes up a few days before Halloween due to winds and weather we usually get.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome Paul - I would say inside the house we start 1 week (or even 10 days in advance). Outside the house usually only 2 or 3 days in advance owing mostly to the possibility of harsh weather at that time of year (i.e. snow can not be expressly ruled out!).


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome! I'm west of you in Pleasant Garden. There's a whole bunch of Tarheels here!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy and welcome!


----------



## mandy26050 (Jul 11, 2012)

I start putting things up the end of August. I actually have a life size count Dracula that is in the corner of our bedroom that stays up all year long.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Paul!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Okay well I have to add my 2 cents as well. Welcome to the Haunt!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Please be aware that this is a very old welcome thread and the member hasn't even visited here in over 2 years....................


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

didnt see this is an old post, was going to welcome. But if it is 2 yrs old _didnt welcome then. LOL_


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Just read Vlad's post....uhmmm...never mind.....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oooops :redfacekin: me too! Sorry.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I noticed that and scrolled down to see if he actually responded after all this time.


----------

